# Mre



## Tom (Oct 24, 2008)

I've been looking at buy some MRE's but there are LOTS of sellers.

Anyone bought MRE's online. If so from who and did you try them?


----------



## penguinland (Oct 26, 2008)

I normally buy mine from here. I tried the cajun rice and it was pretty good. Being that they are more for nutrition than flavor I haven't tried the others


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

13 month expiration dates on their MRE kits?


----------



## coinguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I haven't bought MRE's from here yet, but everything else has been at a good price and good service. MRE's, Meals Ready to Eat

I plan on buying a few cases shortly for our bug out stash.

I lived for some time years ago in the high Sierras during the winter in the back of my pick-up. I existed on MRE's and did quite well. I had no job, no home and nothing much else - ex-wife got it all - just my old pick-up with a simple shell half full of MRE's. Perfect survival food!


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

I got 8 cases for a song last year, and keep them stashed in the storage, and some in the van.

If you've never had one, buy a few and try them all. They are heavily fortified, meaning you can live quite fine on 1 a day, if you have to. It's manufactured food, so it won't taste "great", but the quality has come way up since the '80s. Shelf life should exceed 10 years, in some cases 20 and still edible.

I wouldn't want to do what coinguy did, living off of them for an extended period, but with over 90 meals for my family of 5, we'd be okay for a couple weeks on the move, if it came to that.

The upside to them, is no required preparation. Open, and eat. There are water-activated heater kits if you want a hot meal, or if water is abundant you can just boil the bags in a pot before opening... then use the hot water for coffee, soup, or cocoa... or a bath, even.

I consider them the "immediate-ready" part of my long-term storage plan.


----------



## Marlee_c (Oct 27, 2008)

They also usually come with a small package of m&m's!!


----------



## Topanga (Nov 6, 2008)

Marlee_c said:


> They also usually come with a small package of m&m's!!


That's my favorite part of the MRE!


----------



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey, you don't have to boil them. Place them on top of the car in the sun to heat them up. Several guys "cooked" on the wings of planes.


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

Or you can just eat them cold... I was just suggesting a dual-use for hot water.

One thing I didn't mention, is that I reccomend getting the ones sealed in an opaque bag. The clear-bag ones are reassembled from parts of others. Which, in my mind, compromises the integrity of the meal, possibly shortens shelf life, and you lose any idea of when the consituent parts were manufactured. You could be buying re-bagged 1985 meals, for all you know.

If you can get them, get the Military Surplus... not the rebagged ones.


----------

